# well that was fun.



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

November was nice but it was like someone flipped on the Snow switch Dec 1st. Oh please don't let the next 3 months all be like this. 
45 degrees next Saturday according to the weatherman, lets hope and pray, someone light a candle or something.


----------



## frntrngcactus (Jan 21, 2010)

*I agree*

A couple of weeks ago I was riding in shorts and short sleeves then one week later I am all bundled up shoveling my driveway. It is amazing how fast it all got taken away. Now I am looking forward to a 40 degree day. Well, I think they plow the S. Platte bike path out to Chatfield so I am hoping that I can get a little saddle time in over the weekend of course one must be careful about the underpasses, they are always icy. Safe ridin' to all.


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

The weather has been absolutely brutal lately for road riding. Today is nicer, looks good for the weekend, we need this ice to go away!


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

kokothemonkey said:


> The weather has been absolutely brutal lately for road riding. Today is nicer, looks good for the weekend, we need this ice to go away!


I saw on the AM news that Denver's been about 11 degrees below normal, averaging low 30's.

The ice would be the biggest problem. The bike lanes on the south side of the streets in my part of town have a lot of ice and in some places it's gonna hang for a while yet because the lanes are shaded most of the time in winter.

The paths will be tricky where they pass under streets for a long time unless we get a major heat wave - temps in the 50s and 60s for a few days but nothing like that's in the forecast for the next week at least.


----------

